# Головокружения, головные боли, операция в Литве



## Val13 (3 Июл 2014)

Добрый день! Меня зовут Валентина, мне 30 лет. На протяжении 6 лет мучаюсь головными болями. После присоединились головокружения. Ходила к неврологу сказал, что ВСД и уверил, что с этим мне придется смириться и научиться жить. Прописал укольчики и таблеточки. После принятия препаратов мне становилось лучше, но на время. С определенным периодом времени появлялись новые симптомы: шум в ушах, голове, боль в шейном отделе позвоночника, плече и под лопаткой. Стало ухудшаться зрение, причем только в левом глазу (где и вся боль), про память я вообще молчу. Мучили резкие  скачки давления, сушняк, сдала все анализы, сделала кардиограмму, все в норме, ходила к мануальщикам, все это временный эффект. Потом начались  панические атаки, врачи говорили, что мне пора к психиатру, но я понимала, что причина всех моих недугов существует. И когда у меня стала неметь голова, то мой невролог отправил меня на МРТ головного мозга и сосудов. Выявили сужение артерии слева. Я начала искать в интернете название диагноза и наткнулась на этот форум, где Андрей из Калининграда описал свою ситуацию и доктора, который ему помог.После я написала этому врачу- Повиласу Паулюкасу из Литвы о своей проблеме и прикрепила все свои обследования. Он сказал, что меня 6 лет лечили не от того. Сказал, чтобы я сделала ангиографию артерий шеи и отослала результаты на рассмотрение. Что я и сделала. Профессор все просмотрел и сказал, что у меня пережата артерия и нервы передней лестничной мышцей и из- за плохого кровообращения все мои недуги. Через 2 недели я приехала к нему на операцию (14 июня 2014 года), а 16.06.14г. вернулась в Москву. Мне удалили переднюю лестничную мышцу и освободили артерии от пережатия. Всех кто оперировался или планирует, призываю объединиться и рассказать всем, что мы можем быть здоровы.


----------



## Lari (3 Июл 2014)

Val13 написал(а):


> ...),. Всех кто оперировался или планирует, призываю объединиться и рассказать всем, что мы можем быть здоровы.



Пишите, пожалуйста, в своей теме: Ваше состояние после операциии через 1 мес-6 мес-год...


----------



## La murr (3 Июл 2014)

Валентина, здравствуйте!
Lari права - если Вы в своей теме будете отражать положительную послеоперационную динамику с приведением личного примера собственной правильной реабилитации, Ваш опыт, несомненно, поможет людям, стоящим перед выбором.
Пока о результатах говорить рановато. Сейчас Вы довольны качеством и уровнем оказанной Вам оперативной помощи, благодарны доктору, но основная работа будет проводиться Вами в период восстановления.


----------



## Val13 (3 Июл 2014)

Очень бы хотелось помочь. Люди годами мучаются, ходят по врачам, а положительного результата нет...


----------



## AIR (3 Июл 2014)

Данная методика давно известна и даёт хорошие результаты при синдроме передней лестничной мышцы, особенно в затянувшихся ситуациях, со склерозированием мышцы.. Но в данном случае симптоматика значительно шире проявлений простого синдрома передней лестничной мышцы.. Поэтому крайне интересно, какова будет ситуация например через год.


----------



## Val13 (3 Июл 2014)

Время покажет


----------



## AIR (3 Июл 2014)

> Время покажет


Совершенно верно. Но, если бы Вы опубликовали данные обследований и консультаций специалистов за прошедшие 6 лет болезни, nо показ был бы намного нагляднее..


----------



## Val13 (6 Июл 2014)

К сожалению не загружаются с телефона((



  

    

  

То что на руках. Другие заключения в карте.


----------



## AIR (6 Июл 2014)

Видно серьезное обследование. А если есть ещё и рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами,  то совсем отлично. Будем ожидать длительного, а лучше окончательно постоянного хорошего самочувствия.


----------



## Val13 (6 Июл 2014)

В местной поликлинике хирург снял швы на 10 день после операции. Сегодня подруга заметила, что у меня торчат нитки, сама я их не видела, т.к. думала, что это корки до конца не сошли. Все же попросила подругу вытащить пинцетом нить. После дизинфекции инструмента она справилась с этим, даже лучше чем врач. Я была в шоке!! Даже снять швы нормально не могут не то что лечить. 

 

Фото прилагается.


----------



## Иван ИвановИван (10 Июл 2014)

Я сам швы снимал, примерно такая же нить была. Нужно в одном месте разрезать нить и потянуть, она вся и выйдет . У меня шов был скрытый.


----------



## Val13 (10 Июл 2014)

у меня по конца были узелки а середина-скрытым швом, ну врач, где видел, там и снял... почти. а где не увидел, значит никто не увидит.)))) а предположить, что ниток мало, а шов большой, ума не хватило. А через какое время вы вернулись  к тренировкам?


----------



## Иван ИвановИван (10 Июл 2014)

Я через месяц после операции, мне так легче послеоперационную боль в плече переносить было, сейчас боль в плече ушла уже..,


----------



## Val13 (11 Июл 2014)

Я тоже спустя 3 недели пошла, но после небольшой нагрузки на мышцы спины, поняла, что рановато, ограничусь тренировками на ноги. А подскажите, в области раны у вас уплотнение прошло, чувствительность вернулась?


----------



## Иван ИвановИван (11 Июл 2014)

Ну проходит, не совсем, но прошло, где-то 50-60% прошло, чувствительность возвращается, а в самом начале у меня горло наперекосяк было -по диагонали ) , из-за воспаления в области шеи...


----------



## Lari (11 Июл 2014)

Иван ИвановИван написал(а):


> Ну проходит, не совсем, но прошло, где-то 50-60% прошло, чувствительность возвращается, а в самом начале у меня горло наперекосяк было -по диагонали ) , из-за воспаления в области шеи...



*Иван ИвановИван*
* Значит 2,5 месяца прошло после операции. А с Доктором Повиласом по Скайпу общаетесь ?*


----------



## Val13 (11 Июл 2014)

Это хорошо. У меня отек тоже потихонечку спадает


----------



## marina kovalenko (26 Окт 2014)

*Val13*,  подскажите, а где проходили обследование позвоночника, даже не знаю куда обратится.


----------



## Irsen (9 Май 2018)

@Val13, как Ваше самочувствие? Страдаю похожими симптомами уже год. Куда только не обращалась...


----------



## ira158 (16 Июн 2018)

@Val13, здравствуйте, скажите как вы себя сейчас чувствует?


----------

